# Fair price for turkey rights???



## Bo D (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey yall l have been offered the turkey rights to some excellent property of 1500ac in SW Ga prob 15 min from Ft Benning.  Property has food plots great roads it boarders some pastures on one side and really is loaded with birds. 
My question is what is a fair price as far as $ per acre any help would be appreciated.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 19, 2016)

1/2 yearly dues for club


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 19, 2016)

*Amen !!*



j_seph said:


> 1/2 yearly dues for club



Yep!  If it is a club-that is certainly fair-50% of regular annual dues for everything.   

Clubs shouldn't do too much of this as it may cause more issues than it solves in the long term !


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 19, 2016)

I pay $300 for turkey rights on 1500 acres every year. Would probably pay up to $750 for the right 1500 acres and if I was the only one on it.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 19, 2016)

Definitely depends on if YOU have the turkey rights or if you are buying a membership with the rest of the club


----------



## Bo D (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes l shoulda mentioned it. Yes ld be the only one with the rights. 
They are all outta state and none of them turkey hunt. 
Ive known these guys a long time they are good ppl they just dont care for turkey hunting


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 19, 2016)

$300 to $500 tops


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 19, 2016)

Bo D said:


> Yes l shoulda mentioned it. Yes ld be the only one with the rights.
> They are all outta state and none of them turkey hunt.
> Ive known these guys a long time the are good ppl they just dont carr for turkey hunting



In that case it depends on the quality of the land. I'd say $500+ and a good bit more for a great spot.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 19, 2016)

Go listen at daylight 2 weeks before the season. Offer to pay $100 per gobbler heard. 

That's what I would go with


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 19, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Go listen at daylight 2 weeks before the season. Offer to pay $100 per gobbler heard.
> 
> That's what I would go with



With my luck there would be a gobbler gobbling in every tree! Couldn't afford that!


----------



## Bo D (Oct 19, 2016)

To the guys saying half the dues do you all mean half the lease price for the year?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 19, 2016)

Bo D said:


> To the guys saying half the dues do you all mean half the lease price for the year?



If a year full membership is 800 then 400 just for turkey. Wish I could find someone to pay half of total lease for exclusive turkey rights.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Oct 19, 2016)

i'd offer whatever % of turkey season for state makes up for total hunting seasons.   so if turkey  2 months and deer 3 month seasons offer 40% of total yearly lease.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 22, 2016)

I gladly pay 1.50 per acre for land that had birds and is good...


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2016)

I'd just join the club. Then turkey hunt all I wanted.


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 23, 2016)

You can only kill 3 no matter how much you pay. How much are 3 dead gobblers worth to you.
I pay 55 dollars per season for mine and I get to fish also.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll pay it for  you and I'll  just go as a guest.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2016)

I leased 260 acres this past year for $200, and I was the only one to hunt it.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mudfeather said:


> I gladly pay 1.50 per acre for land that had birds and is good...



Wow!!! 

That's high for 3 birds!!


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Half the lease dues or I'd say 500 dollars.. I will say this, Fort Benning turkey hunting is unreal!! I worked on post for a year and was able to hunt there and it is awesome turkey hunting!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 5, 2017)

Bo D said:


> Hey yall l have been offered the turkey rights to some excellent property of 1500ac in SW Ga prob 15 min from Ft Benning.  Property has food plots great roads it boarders some pastures on one side and really is loaded with birds.
> My question is what is a fair price as far as $ per acre any help would be appreciated.



I'm just up the road from there.If you looking for someone to split the fees with ya let me know. Good hunting around Benning area.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 5, 2017)

You can only kill 3 turkey.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 6, 2017)

If I lease land I get to treat it as I own it within reason of course...Actually better than if I own it...So if it is good land with plenty of birds for my family and the very select few I might take with me...I will gladly pay for the land. Fortunately I have a nice gentleman with a great family that has been willing to lease me his land (over 2000ac)for several years because they don't care for turkey hunting.

It is a dream situation for me and I am thankful to him and for him because he doesn't need the money but chooses to let me enjoy his and his families land.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 11, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That's high for 3 birds!!



We all know that if we're concerned about the cost per pound of the meat we're eating we'd all probably be better off going to Publix to buy our meat. 

Will the folks not give you a price? Because honestly, if you try to be chintzy you might hunt that land this year but they'll lease those rights to someone else next year that doesn't mind paying a reasonable price. 

I'd tell the person you're dealing with that you want to pay a reasonable amount, but don't really know what that'd be. Let them set it. If they set it they'll be satisfied with it.

If it's more than you can afford then just tell them that you appreciate it but can't swing that. You might be surprised at what they can do (maybe if you can't afford that you can do some work that'd help their deer hunting in lieu of the additional money). 

You want them feeling good about the deal.


----------



## horny1 (Jan 11, 2017)

If you go by the book you can kill 3. Divide 500 by 3, thats about $165 a turkey. Plus gas, shells, calls, skeeter spray and whatever else you may need. Just say $200 a turkey. Depends on how many you killing.


----------



## Davey (Jan 11, 2017)

Join the club ! Your money can help with food plots and what not around camp.


----------



## 20dewbreaker12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Where's this land at? Who owns it lol?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fair price is realative to its location.  South Ga will have different prices then the populated areas that I hunt if you can find that even holds a good population of birds.


----------

